# Where's the Madras?



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

We're halfway thru March, Easter is just around the corner, yet neither LE or Brooks has any new madras shirts on their sites. Could it be that (gasp) madras is out of fashion!?

Brian


----------



## jchennav (Mar 2, 2007)

There are three long-sleeve and three short-sleeve madras shirts from Brooks' mainline, and one long-sleeve and one short-sleeve shirt from Red Fleece as of this writing.

Then again, I haven't seen bleeding madras offered by Polo Ralph Lauren for this season.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Do we care what is in or out? No, we are trad! I have my PRLs, LEs, and J. Crews from years past. O'Connell's has some good ones I wouldn't mind picking up.


----------



## Hullabaloo (Nov 11, 2008)

The O'Connell's shirts appear to be head and shoulders above the rest, but I would be interested in hearing from anyone who actually owns them.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been finding plenty of it in thrifts and second hand stores.. I must have picked up 4 in the past two weeks. 2 lands end, 1 j crew and 1 gant. I hope they are out of fashion because I've not spent more than $7 on any of them.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm holding off for authentic bleeding madras. The MOP buttons and "full cut" plus the price has me a bit unswayed by O'Connell's.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

What's wrong with MOP buttons? Plus, you could just have the shirt taken in.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Madras is supposed to be cheap and cheery. MOP is too refined for it IMHO.
If I'm to pay $150 for a sport shirt, I shouldn't have to alter it. If it's like that my last Brooks OCBD, with a foot and a half of extra fabric at the chest, there's no simple fix anyhow.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Hullabaloo said:


> The O'Connell's shirts appear to be head and shoulders above the rest, but I would be interested in hearing from anyone who actually owns them.


I have one on order. It should arrive by the end of the week and I'll report back.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

There is always Leith Clothing... I rolled the dice on one last year. It was nothing special, especially for the price, but it gets worn fairly often.

https://www.leithclothing.com/collections/madras


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 19, 2015)

Why is your thinking that Madras is out of Fashion?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vwguy said:


> We're halfway thru March, Easter is just around the corner, yet neither LE or Brooks has any new madras shirts on their sites. Could it be that (gasp) madras is out of fashion!?
> 
> Brian


Ive been thinking this same thing. LL Bean Signature has 4 right now at $60/apiece, but not really willing to spend that at the moment. I have had the Brooks RF one in my basket for a couple months now though, may pull the trigger soon here.

To to be fair though, I am pretty set on madras as is lol...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Sabuj Mondal said:


> Why is your thinking that Madras is out of Fashion?


Because "We're halfway thru March, Easter is just around the corner, yet neither LE or Brooks has any new madras shirts on their sites."


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Because "We're halfway thru March, Easter is just around the corner, yet neither LE or Brooks has any new madras shirts on their sites."


I'm guessing you mean madras is "out of season" rather than "out of fashion."


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> I'm guessing you mean madras is "out of season" rather than "out of fashion."


I was just quoting the OP. I don't really have an opinion on the matter.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Memorial day is over a month away.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Come to think of it, it think LE came out with their madras mid-late April last year. I bet it comes out after Easter.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was going to say, still feels a little early. And I'll repeat myself--who cares if it's in fashion or not.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I was going to say, still feels a little early. And I'll repeat myself--who cares if it's in fashion or not.


if it's in fashion, it's more widely available/easily accessible


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I see. I doubt it will disappear though. Likely still to be found in the usual places, would be my guess.



orange fury said:


> if it's in fashion, it's more widely available/easily accessible


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

orange fury said:


> if it's in fashion, it's more widely available/easily accessible


This. I can't imagine anyone here cares about what's in fashion--including wvguy (note his tounge-in-cheek "gasp")--but many do care about having madras available and at relatively reasonable cost. (I'm glad O'Connell's madras exist as an option, but at $145 I wouldn't want it to be the _only_ option.)


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

It's still there. However, the name has been changed to " Chennai " .


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

I would say that below a certain retail price - $100 (plus or minus) - it is not authentic Indian "bleeding" madras as was available - and ubiquitous - in the 1960s. It was more than likely auto - not hand - loomed. Vat/porcine dyed. This is without getting into the cotton used. "Bleeding" also refers to the colors "bleeding" into one another and not out.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

aucociscokid said:


> I would say that below a certain retail price - $100 (plus or minus) - it is not authentic Indian "bleeding" madras as was available - and ubiquitous - in the 1960s. It was more than likely auto - not hand - loomed. Vat/porcine dyed. This is without getting into the cotton used. "Bleeding" also refers to the colors "bleeding" into one another and not out.


Which reminds me: could you please let us know when you will be supplying Rickey Khanna with authentic Indian bleeding madras fabric so that he can make shirts that are the real deal? He's been waiting. Thank you.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't want to engage in any conduct which may be construed as "advertising." I believe forum rules, however, permit me to respond to questions regarding commercial activities. If Andy or a moderator will properly advise me, I'd appreciate it. I also prefer to responding to such inquiries if it is brought to my attention via PM.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd like to point that there is a difference between mod dress and madras, even though the pronunciation is similar.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

aucociscokid said:


> I don't want to engage in any conduct which may be construed as "advertising." I believe forum rules, however, permit me to respond to questions regarding commercial activities. If Andy or a moderator will properly advise me, I'd appreciate it. I also prefer to responding to such inquiries if it is brought to my attention via PM.


Understood. I don't want you to get into trouble, so I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Duvel said:


> I'd like to point that there is a difference between mod dress and madras, even though the pronunciation is similar.


One of the joys of the Ivy Style exhibit at FIT was getting to hear FIT students in bad shoes pronounce "madras" as if it were a French word. "Muuu-dra."


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Madras is supposed to be cheap and cheery. MOP is too refined for it IMHO.
> If I'm to pay $150 for a sport shirt, I shouldn't have to alter it. If it's like that my last Brooks OCBD, with a foot and a half of extra fabric at the chest, there's no simple fix anyhow.


I personally don't get this kind of thinking. Even a $1800 Golden Fleece suit needs some alterations. Why is everyone here so reluctant to alter shirts like they do everything else in their wardrobe, especially if they want a trim fit?


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Rumor is that some guy in Wisconsin bought up all of the madras for his flag making business.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I personally don't get this kind of thinking. Even an $1800 Golden Fleece suit needs some alterations. Why is everyone here so reluctant to alter shirts like they do everything else in their wardrobe, especially if they want a trim fit?


I agree. My tailor charges somewhere around $10 to take in a shirt. Money well spent IMO.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

August West said:


> I agree. My tailor charges somewhere around $10 to take in a shirt. Money well spent IMO.


Mine is $25, but they basically take the shirt apart and re cut it. I've had quite a few done, but Brooks extra slim (Milano I guess?) and Lands End small traditional fit are about as close as I've come to proper fit off the rack.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I personally don't get this kind of thinking. Even a $1800 Golden Fleece suit needs some alterations. Why is everyone here so reluctant to alter shirts like they do everything else in their wardrobe, especially if they want a trim fit?


A suit is a tailored garment. A sport shirt needs to be approximate. I don't need trim fit, but I worry this is like Mercer where they think that an obscene amount of baggy fabric on a rotund man is a virtue. For me, it is not.
And what of the 50" chest on a 15" neck shirt? How is that getting tailored down without essentially reconstructing the whole thing?


----------



## LawyerBoy (Feb 4, 2013)

Tempest said:


> Madras is supposed to be cheap and cheery. MOP is too refined for it IMHO.
> If I'm to pay $150 for a sport shirt, I shouldn't have to alter it. If it's like that my last Brooks OCBD, with a foot and a half of extra fabric at the chest, there's no simple fix anyhow.


This may be a fruitless or improper diversion to the thread--and if so, I beg everyone's pardon--but why not just order one of the slimmer Brooks Brothers OCBDs? They make them in every fit, so far as I'm aware, and they'll gladly order the slimmer fits for you.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Andersdad said:


> Rumor is that some guy in Wisconsin bought up all of the madras for his flag making business.


I'm trying to corner the market...mu hu ha ha ha!

Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

HerrDavid said:


> This. I can't imagine anyone here cares about what's in fashion--including wvguy (note his tounge-in-cheek "gasp")--...


You hit the nail on the head, I'm sure a lot of us would even prefer it to be out of fashion. In years past LE had their madras out by mid Feb, maybe we'll still see some this year, who knows.

Brian


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

LE does have several linen offerings out now, so we'll see...


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

LawyerBoy said:


> ...why not just order one of the slimmer Brooks Brothers OCBDs? \


Because there are other things I don't like about Brooks, like the lack of gauntlet button and the shirred cuffs. My last Brooks was my first, and that was over a decade ago.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, the only authentic, "bleeding" madras available today are the few shirts which are available at O'Connell's. Authentic, "bleeding" madras is: handloomed, azo-free dyed, cotton, which by definition "bleeds" forever. "Bleeding" refers to the colors "bleeding" into one another and not out into the water in which they're being laundered. O'Connell's - again to the best of my knowledge obtained some limited amount of the fabric of varying widths some time ago and manufactured them into shirts. Whether the cotton is 40s, 60s, 80s, etc. is not known. In any event, O'Connell's only has a few shirts left and can't obtain any more authentic, "bleeding" madras fabric.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

And that's where you come in. The early bird gets the worm, as they say.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> One of the joys of the Ivy Style exhibit at FIT was getting to hear FIT students in bad shoes pronounce "madras" as if it were a French word. "Muuu-dra."


That's hilarious!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Was just checking the Dow and saw that Madras futures are way up. Seems like someone is trying to corner the market.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Any thoughts about who that might be?



xcubbies said:


> Was just checking the Dow and saw that Madras futures are way up. Seems like someone is trying to corner the market.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Duvel said:


> Any thoughts about who that might be?


There are a few suspects from among some of those who frequent this Forum, though I'm reluctant to name names.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> One of the joys of the Ivy Style exhibit at FIT was getting to hear FIT students in bad shoes pronounce "madras" as if it were a French word. "Muuu-dra."


Funny.

FWIWI, I was told by an Indian-American roommate that it is "mah-dross".


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

muh-dras


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

If you're looking for madras rarities, here's a company offering American-made patch madras tennis hats -- https://www.newyorkhatco.com/product/611


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

thought I should mention that I found some madras shirts at LL Bean, both LLB and LLB signature. Pretty decent patterns too, if anyone is interested


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Every spring I'm tempted by the many Jacob Miller madras shirts offered by Dennis Dann, but I'm never sure about the fit. Does anyone have experience with the shirts? Are they full and tentlike or willowy and clinging? Hopefully somewhere in between.

https://www.dann-online.com/summer_madras_.htm

By the way, I say mad-russ for the shirts and fabric and muh-dross for the Indian city now known as Chennai.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

This thread has really got me itching for a Madras blazer. No patchwork, but a bright, GTH one. If anyone has one in a 42/44ish please PM me as I can't find anything suitable on the bay or etsy.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

The way I see it, if the day is summery enough for madras, it's summery enough for seersucker.

And seersucker beats madras. It's a fact; you can look it up.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting fact. Yet this thread is about madras, not seersucker.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Is it not possible to make madras in seersucker? Or seersucker in madras? I think I've seen that.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

As with wines, perhaps there needs to be some AOC system as far as madras is concerned, too.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I want madras bed sheets.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Why is it so hard to find a patchwork madras sport coat in a 42L or 42XL and at a reasonable price (sub $120)?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Clintotron said:


> Why is it so hard to find a patchwork madras sport coat in a 42L or 42XL and at a reasonable price (sub $120)?


How about this one for $60? https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_462184


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> How about this one for $60? https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_462184


Thats not bad at all, if they had it in 38R I'd at least try it out


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Link gives me "too many redirects" message. I think it's because I'm mobile. I'll check it out when I get home. Thanks! I've looked at Jos recently. Must be a new item.

I searched it on their mobile site. I see its a "sale item". I wonder if it's available in stores.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Are these garments madras or checked plaid?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Clintotron said:


> Link gives me "too many redirects" message. I think it's because I'm mobile. I'll check it out when I get home. Thanks! I've looked at Jos recently. Must be a new item.
> 
> I searched it on their mobile site. I see its a "sale item". I wonder if it's available in stores.


t's from two, maybe years ago which is why it's dropped so low. I think they had three colors at one time. There's also a fairly attractive blue non-patch madras for the same price: https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_462186



aucociscokid said:


> Are these garments madras or checked plaid?


Looks like both.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Madras is check plaid, but not all checked plaid is madras. Substitute "madras" for "life khaki."

"The name "life khaki" to me says they're trying to market run-of-the-mill non-iron, stain-resistant, plain Jane, poly-blend khakis with a twist: low cut! slim fit! cool colors! weird pocket flap! eco-friendly!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

aucociscokid said:


> Madras is check plaid, but not all checked plaid is madras. Substitute "madras" for "life khaki."
> 
> "The name "life khaki" to me says they're trying to market run-of-the-mill non-iron, stain-resistant, plain Jane, poly-blend khakis with a twist: low cut! slim fit! cool colors! weird pocket flap! eco-friendly!


And not all madras is check plaid, I know. As I said, these are both madras and checked plaid.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

All this talk of madras is driving me mad(ras).

I'm going mad(ras) over madras.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A bit of good news, my local BB outlet has started rolling out the madras...whew!

Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

...and new "madras" at LE, what the Sam Hill!?


Brian


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vwguy said:


> ...and new "madras" at LE, what the Sam Hill!?
> 
> Brian


I was coming on here to post about this- while I'm glad that they're offering more linen, kiiiiinda upset by this. The copy for it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Lands End used to be pretty good about educating folks on Madras -- those old essays are still fun reads: https://web.archive.org/web/2011090...om/cd/fp/help/0,,1_36877_36882_37091_,00.html



Madras. Beauty from the toil of the hand. (January 1989) said:


> *
> Remember bleeding Madras?*
> The bleeding Madras fad of the 1950's and '60's, brought the world's attention to Madras, both the cloth and the city. And in the cloth's heyday, over 150,000 new plaid patterns were fashioned, using homemade vegetable dyes that bled, ran and blended to create a stunning effect. ("Cool" was the word we used, way back then.) Today, of course, Madras no longer bleeds, because it is dyed with man-made, color-fast dyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Exactly!

Madras is hand-dyed, hand-warped, hand-woven and hand-finished

None of the garments on the thread fit that definition.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

aucociscokid said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Madras is hand-dyed, hand-warped, hand-woven and hand-finished
> 
> None of the garments on the thread fit that definition.


Do you know where I could get some?


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

O'Connell's in Buffalo, NY has some small stocks of madras shirts that fit the above definition left, and is - at this time - unable to get more fabric.


----------



## pejm (Aug 21, 2007)

Received an email about a sale going on at Guideboat Co. Hadn't heard of this shop before but they have some madras on clearance.



Some interesting stuff on this site, but most seems overpriced. Anyone have any experience with this company?


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Within this definition 

Madras is hand-dyed, hand-warped, hand-woven and hand-finished

the Guideboat stuff isn't. N.B. As a witness to history, by 1969 the madras craze had pretty well-run its course, too.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

aucociscokid said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Madras is hand-dyed, hand-warped, hand-woven and hand-finished
> 
> None of the garments on the thread fit that definition.


The old stuff was tissue-thin too!


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Most - if not - all the cotton fabric was 40s back then; the reason one rarely sees vintage madras. I've also heard/tell, that unfinished madras used to arrive here from India on occasion with bugs in the folds. (The material was folded up; not in rolls or anything of that nature.)


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I ordered some fabric last year from here and sent it to Ascot Chang to be made up. Less than $150/copy, all told, and excellent fit. Hundreds of patterns, although not all of them go to retail trade, I think.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Which pattern did you pick (number)?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

When I first put my order through, I chose

page 3

RC-228 2000
RC-106 2100
RC-125 500

page 1

RC-211 2000
RC-207 3000

There is a minimum number of yards per order, although at something like $8/yard, it wasn't hard to line up a few choices. 
No idea if those are still in the catalogue or not. 

There was only one bleeding pattern available, and when there turned out to be a flaw in that, I passed. It would take 1,000 yards to commission a bleeding run now.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Atlantis' fabric is not "bleeding" and not really madras, either. Madras is handloomed. Theirs to powerloomed.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Do you have access to the real stuff anywhere?


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

aucociscokid said:


> Atlantis' fabric is not "bleeding" and not really madras, either. Madras is handloomed. Theirs to powerloomed.


Good God man. Stop talking about it and be about it. You have the one and only madras anything in the entire world. Make something with it and sell it or quit talking about it.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Where's the Madras? On the 'Bay and in the thrift stores. These were all picked up secondhand for $75 or less, the CCC in particular was very cheap at $25 shipped just last week:

Getting ready to bring out the good stuff:










CCC 3/2 sack bleeding, O'Connell's 3/2 darted bleeding, BB 2-button darted colorfast, Trimingham 3/2 sack bleeding batik










Lord Jeff striped patchwork bleeding, Corbin bleeding, Corbin bleeding


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Where's the Madras? On the 'Bay and in the thrift stores. These were all picked up secondhand for $75 or less, the CCC in particular was very cheap at $25 shipped just last week:
> 
> Getting ready to bring out the good stuff:
> 
> ...


Pulled out all my madras last week, just took my seersucker suit to the dry cleaners today for Easter this weekend. Also just pulled out my patchwork jacket today! Hooray warmer weather!

fantastic stuff, by the way. My tailor confirmed that we'd be able to get the Corbin madras I bought a few months ago to fit - so excited lol.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

I - and The Weejun - picked up some deadstock authentic "bleeding" madras shirts, including a prized Gant pullover on Etsy. Once in a great while some vintage authentic "bleeding" madras will show up there as well. Don't recall ever having seen any authentic "bleeding" madras on Ebay in two years of looking. The O'Connell's is probably authentic, too. They had acquired some recently dyed/woven fabric several years ago and (as I understand it) they only have a few garments made from it left. Judging by price, I would doubt the garments are "authentic" bleeding madras. Or the seller didn't know madras. The deadstock ones scored on Etsy were like $150. The Weejun has had offers from Japan for his for $1000 per. Vintage authentic "bleeding" on Esty is usually like $100. The problems with the old stuff are: (1) The cotton was 40s. Very poor. (2) The dyes are carcinogenic. Glad answer questions as to authentic, handloomed, 80s, Azo-free direct dyed (the stuff in the '60s was direct dyed, but they weren't Azo-free, therefore carcinogenic) currently being dyed/woven, 4 - 6 yards a day per loom in India by PM.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

What?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Bama87 said:


> Good God man. Stop talking about it and be about it. You have the one and only madras anything in the entire world. Make something with it and sell it or quit talking about it.


aucociscokid,

please take this advice! If and when you have shirts ready to be sold I will happily consider purchasing them, I'm in madras 9 months a year, I can use all that I can get my hands on.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

aucociscokid said:


> I - and The Weejun - picked up some deadstock authentic "bleeding" madras shirts, including a prized Gant pullover on Etsy. Once in a great while some vintage authentic "bleeding" madras will show up there as well. Don't recall ever having seen any authentic "bleeding" madras on Ebay in two years of looking. The O'Connell's is probably authentic, too. They had acquired some recently dyed/woven fabric several years ago and (as I understand it) they only have a few garments made from it left. Judging by price, I would doubt the garments are "authentic" bleeding madras. Or the seller didn't know madras. The deadstock ones scored on Etsy were like $150. The Weejun has had offers from Japan for his for $1000 per. Vintage authentic "bleeding" on Esty is usually like $100. The problems with the old stuff are: (1) The cotton was 40s. Very poor. (2) The dyes are carcinogenic. Glad answer questions as to authentic, handloomed, 80s, Azo-free direct dyed (the stuff in the '60s was direct dyed, but they weren't Azo-free, therefore carcinogenic) currently being dyed/woven, 4 - 6 yards a day per loom in India by PM.


Really? That's a bummer. I'm sorry you haven't been able to produce real bleeding madras, I know it must be very frustrating to settle for dyes and materials that are only almost the same as the original material instead of identical. And if you're having trouble identifying bleeding madras on eBay I'm sure some of the other guys on here would be happy to help. I know it can be difficult when you're just starting to get interested in this sort of thing and you can't quite tell what you're looking at. Heck, maybe we can turn this into another version of the shell or not shell thread for you!


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

My point is that as good and as popular madras was in The Sixties, from a quality standpoint is was pretty crummy. If you think it is authentic, "bleeding" madras and not dearly priced, it probably isn't because little has survived to this day. I know one fabric merchant in New Delhi who wouldn't part with what remains of his from The Sixties at any price. Theoretically, it is possible to produce an authentic, "bleeding" madras of superior quality, even superior to the level of the finest men's shirting now available. Whether it is or not, by PM.


----------



## chicagoboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Thinking seriously about getting this for summer events formal enough for tailored clothing but casual enough for patterns. Any suggestions on what color trousers would work? Tan seems like the boring, easy way out, and cream seems like it'd be too matchy-matchy based on the amount of white in the coat. Light grey? I can't pull off nantucket reds.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Bama87 said:


> Good God man. Stop talking about it and be about it. You have the one and only madras anything in the entire world. Make something with it and sell it or quit talking about it.


It's always nice to have a few hard-liners on the forum who point this stuff out, even if it gets a bit tiring to always be reminded that a Hong Kong sweater made in a Shetland style isn't the same as a Scottish Shetland or how a buttondown with a "perfectly fine" roll isn't the same as a Brooks or Mercer roll, or that there's a difference between hand-loomed Madras and power-loomed. Nothing wrong with not choosing the gold standard for everything, but it's good to remember that it's there (or to introduce new members to the fact that it exists). Someone has to be picky, otherwise gold standards tend to eventually disappear. ;-)



aucociscokid said:


> the stuff in the '60s was direct dyed, but they weren't Azo-free, therefore carcinogenic.


I am interested in the carcinogenic dye comments -- which substance is the azo-containing culprit? I thought azo groups didn't occur in vegetable dyes, only in synthetic dyes? Ancient Madder silk had a similar problem, but it was related to the mordants used to make the natural dyes colorfast giving workers heavy metal poisoning; since colorfastness is not important with Bleeding Madras, would Madras using yarn dyed with vegetable dyes have this problem?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

chicagoboy said:


> Thinking seriously about getting this for summer events formal enough for tailored clothing but casual enough for patterns. Any suggestions on what color trousers would work? Tan seems like the boring, easy way out, and cream seems like it'd be too matchy-matchy based on the amount of white in the coat. Light grey? I can't pull off nantucket reds.


Mid-dark grey. Navy or slate blue. Pale pastel (pink or blue, maybe yellow).


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually, I could care less about the true authentic madras. It's a summer shirt. And the summer is not that long in Chicago. I am fine with quality over authenticity in this case. An O'Connell's or an old BB Makers is good enough for me. 

Personally, I really like Bill's Dress Cottons. Nail Head and Chambray. Those are tasty right there. 

Put up or shut up as the saying goes. Why haven't the Mods deleted this thread anyway?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I sweat some things, not others. Supposed authenticity of madras doesn't make it to my sweat list.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Madras in The Sixties was direct dyed. The more expensive vegetable dyes bleed only 2x - 3x. Its really a discussion about quality. You want to buy a cheap suit, buy a cheap suit. If you want (pre-IAG) the ne plus ultra, buy Oxxford. You want a cheap shirt, buy a cheap shirt... I buy new cars in the $30,000 - $60,000 range because they last longer than less expensive ones. And who needs a $100! car? When I was a kid, in the 1950s - 1960s, growing up in a working class neighborhood in NJ, we always shopped on 5th Ave. in NY. As my mother used to say: Better to have 1 or 2 things of quality, than an plethora of crap.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Eric W S said:


> Actually, I could care less about the true authentic madras. It's a summer shirt. And the summer is not that long in Chicago. I am fine with quality over authenticity in this case. An O'Connell's or an old BB Makers is good enough for me.
> 
> Personally, I really like Bill's Dress Cottons. Nail Head and Chambray. Those are tasty right there.
> 
> Put up or shut up as the saying goes. Why haven't the Mods deleted this thread anyway?


*couldn't

And the mods haven't deleted this thread because it isn't the same one you all seem to hate. It's merely asking where all the madras is this season.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

As I'm only willing to post information of a general or educational nature about madras here, any member wanting other details - esp. of a commercial nature - may PM me.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

At the moment, Sierra Trading Post has two versions of Madras shirts from Bills Khakis for sale. Closeouts, not irregulars. "Authentic bleeding Madras"? Not on your life. But they look nice, especially the "coral blue." I have ordered both--haven't received them yet, so I can't report on the fabric. 

The small size is sold out.

Depending on which STP "Deal Flyer" coupon you use (and you never buy anything from STP without using one, correct?), the shirts can be had for a little less or a little more than $50.00, maybe with free shipping. (The deals at STP are as changeable as the wind.) 

The item number is 8480U. Long sleeves, which is my preference.

FYI.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just bought three decent-looking madras short sleeve shirts from Lands End for about 13 bucks per. So there.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Our good forum member Orange Fury turned me on to the Lands' End madras last summer. I bought three long-sleeved shirts and one short-sleeved, and they are decent, indeed.

I also have a couple of reasonably cheap ones from Polo Ralph that also are very good.



Patrick06790 said:


> I just bought three decent-looking madras short sleeve shirts from Lands End for about 13 bucks per. So there.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

So, in answer to the question posed in the thread title, I guess the madras is at Lands' End, O'Connell's, Brooks Brothers, Polo Ralph Lauren, and other places?


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Lands End, Brooks Bros., PRL. Definitely NOT madras. O'Connell's. Yes. Probably carded, 40s. According to O'Connell's, they made the shirts esp. out of genuine, authentic, "bleeding" madras sourced some years ago in all sorts of weird widths, which makes the quality suspect, too. In any event, O'Connell's is just about sold out, and can't obtain any additional fabric.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Then... where IS the madras!? Oh my GOD!



Fraser Tartan said:


> No, those are just plaid shirts.


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

New JoS. A. Bank madras sport coat, that I picked up on "sale" for $60., just arrived. I haven't even cut the tags off or opened it up, but got such a kick out of it, that I had to snap a quick selfie:










I'm already having fun with it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bit Man said:


> New JoS. A. Bank madras sport coat, that I picked up on "sale" for $60., just arrived. I haven't even cut the tags off or opened it up, but got such a kick out of it, that I had to snap a quick selfie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I love patch madras, I just pulled out my RL 3/2 last week (pic from last summer):


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful coat, Bit Man... (you can exhale now :tongue2


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Nice! I love patch madras, I just pulled out my RL 3/2 last week (pic from last summer):


I'm really enjoying the thread, OF. Super jealous of your collection, and especially that piece you're wearing. It's beautiful.



drlivingston said:


> Beautiful coat, Bit Man... (you can exhale now :tongue2


Lol. Thanks. It's nothing fancy, and JAB tends to take a beating in the realm of #menswear, but I'm loving it.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

So I started working a part time job at DXL this evening.. This was one of the first things I saw when I walked in today. It made me chuckle, apparently no one told Ralph his madras isn't authentic..


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Great points, Charles Dana, and I wholly agree. Authentic or not, bleeding or not, every one of my modern-day "madras" shirts is something I thoroughly and proudly enjoy wearing. AcousticKid has given us a fascinating look into the history of madras, for sure. Does it diminish my appreciation for what I have? Not in the least.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The one thing I'd like to get a little more clear on, is what exactly is meant by the term "bleeding"?


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

The appeal of the "bleeding" madras in the 1960s was the fact that - frankly - it "bled." How popular were the 1965-1968 Corvettes? Or a '56 Corvette? Were they good cars? People still want to drive those cars because they're the coolest things ever! In the 1960s, "bleeding" madras was as popular as The Beatles. If you didn't own "bleeding" madras, you just weren't cool. Quality be damned. Is it possible in 2015 to produce authentic, "bleeding" madras of a superior - much superior - quality? Handloomed, combed 80s cotton? Azo-free (and therefore non-carcinogenic) direct dyes? Certainly. I know that GQs Mens Designer of the Year 2015 - who's in his late 30s - has seen samples of such fabric and he was completely astounded by it. Couldn't believe how beautiful it was or its "hand." "Bleeding" are the colors "bleeding" into one another. Not out. If they "bled" out as RLs do, you quickly wind up with no color. Not desirable. Some people like (and can afford) fully-canvassed suit jackets. Others, fused. Which is the better quality? The fully canvassed ones, of course. Some drink Petrus. Some Gallo. Some champagne. Some beer. What can I tell you?


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

One of the problems is: That manufacturers such as RL have given India a stigma as producing very inferior clothing. In truth of fact, just the opposite is true. The Indians are capable - and do - produce - the cognoscenti - the finest textiles - on a museum-quality level -anywhere in the world. It is manufacturers such as RL - and others - who pay them to produce very poor quality stuff. Cloth has been dyed/woven in India for 1000 years (minimum). Japanese indigo dyeing techniques actually originated in India.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ralph Lauren has given India a stigma as a producer of inferior clothing? Hyperbole much?


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

In the 1960s the "bleeding" madras was produced using non-Azo free direct dyes. There exists a capability in India of producing "bleeding" madras Azo-free direct dyes. It is my understanding that the fellow who is GQs 2015 Mens Designer of the Year has seen SAMPLES of such "bleeding" madras and was astounded. RL, Lands End, etc. also use the carcinogenic dyes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think one is pretty safe as long as one does not try to eat one's shirt.



aucociscokid said:


> In the 1960s the "bleeding" madras was produced using non-Azo free direct dyes. There exists a capability in India of producing "bleeding" madras Azo-free direct dyes. It is my understanding that the fellow who is GQs 2015 Mens Designer of the Year has seen SAMPLES of such "bleeding" madras and was astounded.* RL, Lands End, etc. also use the carcinogenic dyes.*


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Admittedly, I miss the fabric properties of what my madras sport coat is made of. I wish the thinner, slubby stuff was still readily available today. But colourfastness or the lack thereof I could not care less about. Let's not forget that "bleeding madras" was a term invented to market a negative as a positive. "Guaranteed to bleed!"


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

The carcinogens come in contact with the skin - the largest organ. Gasoline coming in contact with the skin causes nerve damage. Poison ivy in contact with the skin causes dermatitis.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Agreed. The term was invented to market a negative. But, then it became cool. In the 1960s, if you didn't have "bleeding" madras, you just weren't cool. A social outcast. There I are those - multitudes, near as I can tell - who care about non-colorfastness. The "bleeding" effect is artistic. Mesmerizing. It is something which can only be created in/by nature.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What a terrible way to die. "We warned him not to wear that bloody, I mean, bleedin' madras!"


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

It's absurd to think you can get cancer from your shirt.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

aucociscokid said:


> RL, Lands End, etc. also use the carcinogenic dyes.


Wait a minute. Now I'm confused. Or more confused than usual. Earlier today, as well as yesterday, you stated that the dyes used on madras fabric in the 1960s were carcinogenic. Emphasis on "were." Past tense. The implication is that the non-authentic madras of today is colored by non-carcinogenic dyes. Or am I misconstruing?

The Lands' End madras shirts I bought last year: are you saying they are going to give me throbbing tumors? And/or even today's dyes are making Indian textile workers sick?

This thread is screwy.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

"Real" bleeding madras is made out of dyes from carrots, curry, and what-not. They don't give you cancer. Maybe some Dehli belly. Color-fast madras is made from azo dyes (if you know about organic chemistry, it's two aryl / alkyl groups held together by two double-bonded nitrogens; you make them via diazo coupling). These don't give you cancer either, but some people think they do. Thus, Uncle Ralph isn't really giving you cancer, neither are the Brothers Brethren. Who knows about Lands' End though.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

What's so hard to understand about madras?

In the 1960s:

non-Azo free direct dyes. (Unlimited "bleeding," but the dyes were carcinogenic.)
Carded 40s cotton
Handloomed

Brooks Bros./Ralph Lauren/Lands End

Auto loomed (1/4 the cost of handloomed)
VAT dyed (Brighter than Azo-free dyes, but colorfast) or non-Azo free dyes which can not be exported to Europe. VAT dyeing is not a direct dyeing process.

Vegetable dyes will only "bleed" 2x-3x times tops. The madras in the 1960s was indisputably made from non-Azo free direct dyes. I'm in contact with one of the few remaining dyers/weavers from that period.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The one thing I'd like to get a little more clear on, is what is the difference between authentic madras and what I can buy from Ralph Lauren?​


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

As an air force officer for many years, I had to wear "cover" much of the time, usually a flight cap and sometimes a fatigue cap. By the time I left the air force, I had a greatly receding hairline. Based on this correlation, I conclude that wearing a hat causes hair loss. As far as I know, I am still sane, but I am not as hairy as I once was.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The one thing I'd like to get a little more clear on, is what is the benefit of "bleeding" madras, and how is it loomed?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> When "they" get bored with running the international banking cartel, "they" amuse themselves by giving us cancer via madras shirts.
> 
> Don't even get me started about the jackets!! :eek2:


I imagine it's the workers who get the cancer, due to the daily exposure in high concentrations to the dyes. I think generally folks hype up the consumer risk because while people may not care about Indian villagers, they most certainly care about their own hospital bill. I see it sort of like how environmental groups always push the cute endangered species because the Screamapillar is a tougher sell. 

From my limited understanding, although Azo dyes are still widely used, India has banned the worst offenders. I'm not sure how this is enforced -- clothes that fail the safety tests to be exported to the EU seem simply go somewhere else: https://2014.igem.org/wiki/images/2/29/Goodbye_Azo_Dye_POSTnote.pdf



> The EU ban on certain Azo dyes led to an unintended surge of second-hand clothing export, often being handed out free of charge, to African nations and other developing countries over concerns that they were no longer marketable in the EU.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd like to know who Ralph's source is for madras?? I want to call them personally and tell them they are doing a great job. I've gots few of them they are really wonderful fabrics.


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

Authentic "bleeding" madras is handloomed. The colors "bleed" together, not out. "Bleeding" madras is currently commercially unavailable, except as samples. Those in the industry, i.e. GQs Best Menswear Designer of the Year 2015 who is 38 years old, are absolutely blown away by the samples. What can I tell you? Its a phenomena. That's the benefit of "bleeding" madras. You wear it you're the coolest kid on the block. People see it and they want it. Immediately. Owning one piece you want more. Its coveted. Its wearers are envied. Its collectible. Its museum quality. It heirloom-quality. In The Sixties is was a big - if not bigger - than The Beatles. What else can I say? Its like simple. Easy-to-understand.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Let me get this straight, you are saying that in the 60s, bleeding madras was bigger than The Beatles?


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

What is going on in this thread? Can we maybe get more pictures of posters in their madras clothing?


----------



## aucociscokid (Jan 17, 2006)

It was at least as big as The Beatles and perhaps bigger in that there are those today, esp. in Japan, who would pay $1000+ for a single "bleeding" madras shirt from The Sixties and cloth merchants in India who've been offered king's ransoms for their small remaining stock of unfinished fabric. My better half grew up in Johnson County, KS. The day the madras appeared at Woolf Bros. in downtown K.C. is the day nobody was in school. It was like that in towns and cities, big and small, across America and the madras would sell out in a day. In her Shawnee Mission North 1966 yearbook, well-over half the student body is wearing madras - boys and girls. If you didn't have madras, you were "out." Your madras was envied - as were you.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

gamma68 said:


> Someone please turn the fan on "high." This thread reeks.


Yup, Mods feel free to delete all the crap posts so we can get back to either belly aching about the lack of madras or talking about where to find it.

edit: Sorry, I thought Jovan was a Mod.

Brian


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The one thing I'd like to get a little more clarification on, is how would I keep the beautiful colors from "bleeding" out of the garment and into the rest of my clothes in the washing machine? Also, speciifically what kind of dyes are used in the real madras?


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> The one thing I'd like to get a little more clarification on, is how would I keep the beautiful colors from "bleeding" out of the garment and into the rest of my clothes in the washing machine? Also, speciifically what kind of dyes are used in the real madras?


Here's how I wash my madras shirts, even the bleeding ones have held up very well.

I generally wash them with cold water, gentle cycle and only madras shirts together (ok I've been known to throw some dark blue or black polo shirts in too). I use regular detergent (we use Tide liquid if it matters) and I also throw a Shout color catcher (or equivalent) in with them. They usually come out dry enough that I line dry them afterwards.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

It requires very little ability as an interwebz detective to reveal the myriad branches of, what might be generously described as, nonsense associated with one of the posters in this thread.

If a chap has the time (and the motivation) to post on almost every single forum that ever existed then he might well consider operating under a few different aliases......

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Concordia said:


> So he cares more about Madras than you-- and he has the nerve to post on a Madras thread in a Trad forum.
> 
> _And _you keep coming back to waste your precious pixels to read what he says. Wow. I'd be pissed too.


I think a few guys on here are hazing him for some reason; hopefully Spring Rush ends soon. 

Something Madras-related I'm curious about is the "gingelly oil" (a type of sesame oil) treatment vintage Madras used to get before dyeing -- is it still used anywhere today?

As described in this :


> A very interesting colourful checked fabric was being made around Madras which was coloured using vegetable dyes - the blue came from the indigo tree and the yellow from turmeric. It was softened by gingelly oil and had therefore a pungent smell. Called "the perfumed fabric from India", it was very popular in West Africa where they'd use it on their wedding night.


From what I can gather, gingelly oil mixed with alum provided a safe mild mordant for certain vegetable dyes that slowed down but did not halt the bleeding process; the aroma was just a nice side-effect.

**Edit:* Apparently oil mordant is still used in Bali:










Maybe I'll save that for the "Where's the Batik?" thread.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

More, ah, madras from LE!? 

Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Traditional Fit and brown buttons. The first is fixable of course, the second... blech. Something about madras without pearl coloured buttons seems wrong to me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vwguy said:


> More, ah, madras from LE!?
> 
> Brian


I saw that- I prefer those to that linen stuff they came out with, but last year's offering was still infinitely superior. They do seem to be adding items piecemeal, so maybe they're not done yet...


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

LL Bean has madras shirts now. Long sleeves.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I suspect they're trying to keep their heads down, lest we "authentic" soldiers take aim. But get this: Theirs "is woven in India like the original," but they've "improved it." Yikes. Take cover, everyone.

I do like the light blue band they've added inside the collar this year. But I agree. I'm not in love with the colors and patterns I'm seeing so far.



orange fury said:


> I saw that- I prefer those to that linen stuff they came out with, but last year's offering was still infinitely superior. They do seem to be adding items piecemeal, so maybe they're not done yet...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Charles Dana said:


> LL Bean has madras shirts now. Long sleeves.





Duvel said:


> I suspect they're trying to keep their heads down, lest we "authentic" soldiers take aim. But I agree. I'm not in love with the colors and patterns I'm seeing so far.


Wht charles said, LLB has pretty decent short and long sleeve shirts in both their main and signature line. The two pairs of madras shorts I picked up recently were from their main line- if those are any indication, the fabric they're using is pretty good as well (the lands end madras shorts I have are nice, but pretty thick for madras)

Honestly though, my closet is packed with madras- I'm targeting linen right now


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Still no new short sleeve madras shirts from anyone yet?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have enough madras, too. I'm targeting a little bit of seersucker this summer. Just a shirt or two from Lands' End or the Bean, or Brooks (if they offer them).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I have enough madras, too. I'm targeting a little bit of seersucker this summer. Just a shirt or two from Lands' End or the Bean, or Brooks (if they offer them).


If Lands End offers more seersucker in long sleeve I'll buy them. I know Bean has multiple colors (and I'm a fan of all of them), but LE shirts typically fit me better than LLB off the rack.

with that said, LLB's linen shirts appear to be better quality fabric than LE's linen, so I'll probably rationalize the fit there


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. I saw the Bean seersucker shirts in their Portland store last summer. They looked very good.



orange fury said:


> If Lands End offers more seersucker in long sleeve I'll buy them. I know Bean has multiple colors (and I'm a fan of all of them), but LE shirts typically fit me better than LLB off the rack.
> 
> with that said, LLB's linen shirts appear to be better quality fabric than LE's linen, so I'll probably rationalize the fit there


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Bit Man, I've been wanting to pull the trigger on this jacket, but I haven't because I thought it was a tad drab. It looks better in your pic (and somewhat sharper than the online image, haha) so I just may do it. I'm also considering a PRL coat. I'll post a pic as soon as I figure out how from my phone...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vwguy said:


> More, ah, madras from LE!?
> 
> Brian





Duvel said:


> I suspect they're trying to keep their heads down, lest we "authentic" soldiers take aim. But get this: Theirs "is woven in India like the original," but they've "improved it." Yikes. Take cover, everyone.
> 
> I do like the light blue band they've added inside the collar this year. But I agree. I'm not in love with the colors and patterns I'm seeing so far.


I suppose we could've done this earlier lol. I just chatted with a rep from Lands End:









This could mean that they haven't decided on a product line or are just being quiet about it, but at the moment it appears as though the fine folks in Freeport will be getting my money this summer (linen, madras, seersucker)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's odd, OF. You'd think the madras and seersucker would be big sellers at LE. But yes, like you, looks like I'll just do more shopping at the Bean. I'm good with that.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> That's odd, OF. You'd think the madras and seersucker would be big sellers at LE. But yes, like you, looks like I'll just do more shopping at the Bean. I'm good with that.


Doesnt hurt my feelings any lol- we grew up on Bean, LE was a more recent discovery for me. I prefer LE shirt fits, but that's why I have a great tailor

edit: come to think of it, LE had several patterns in LS madras up until recently (and they still have three patterns from last year in SS), so maybe they didn't sell as well as we thought...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, LLB is my preference over LE on almost everything, except trousers. LE chinos and wools have become go-to staples for me. But again, like you, only a recent discovery.



orange fury said:


> Doesnt hurt my feelings any lol- we grew up on Bean, LE was a more recent discovery for me. I prefer LE shirt fits, but that's why I have a great tailor
> 
> edit: come to think of it, LE had several patterns in LS madras up until recently (and they still have three patterns from last year in SS), so maybe they didn't sell as well as we thought...


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

watchnerd said:


> Still no new short sleeve madras shirts from anyone yet?


Orvis has a number of short-sleeve madras shirts now. They look nice, but I suspect that many forum members will find them too full-cut.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Full-cut is good.



Charles Dana said:


> Orvis has a number of short-sleeve madras shirts now. They look nice, but I suspect that many forum members will find them too full-cut.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Charles Dana said:


> Orvis has a number of short-sleeve madras shirts now. They look nice, but I suspect that many forum members will find them too full-cut.


I'm the weird one around here that likes slim fit stuff, I imagine most won't have a problem with it


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> I have enough madras, too. I'm targeting a little bit of seersucker this summer. Just a shirt or two from Lands' End or the Bean, or Brooks (if they offer them).


I wholeheartedly endorse the LL Bean seersucker shirts. In fact, I have at least 12 of them (all long-sleeved). They are excellent, comfortable all-around warm-weather shirts. Their fabric is a little thinner, and thus lighter in weight, than the shirtings of my Brooks Brothers and Bills seersucker shirts, but about the same weight as my two Lands' End seersucker shirts. The crinkles on the LL Beans are smaller than the ones on all of the other shirts.

Each of the LL Bean shirts has a button-down collar. Even though I have never worn--and will never wear--these casual shirts with a necktie, it might be worth noting that the collars have a pretty decent roll for some reason.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Twelve!

But yes, I noticed that the shirts in the store had a decent collar length and roll to them. They're definitely on my shopping list.



Charles Dana said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse the LL Bean seersucker shirts. In fact, I have at least 12 of them (all long-sleeved). They are excellent, comfortable all-around warm-weather shirts. Their fabric is a little thinner, and thus lighter in weight, than the shirtings of my Brooks Brothers and Bills seersucker shirts, but about the same weight as my two Lands' End seersucker shirts. The crinkles on the LL Beans are smaller than the ones on all of the other shirts.
> 
> Each of the LL Bean shirts has a button-down collar. Even though I have never worn--and will never wear--these casual shirts with a necktie, it might be worth noting that the collars have a pretty decent roll for some reason.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> Full-cut is good.


True!!!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> Twelve!
> 
> But yes, I noticed that the shirts in the store had a decent collar length and roll to them. They're definitely on my shopping list.


Guilty as charged. But in my defense: I didn't buy them all at once......It's taken me about six years to accumulate that quantity. And the shirts are not exactly pricey.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

True. One of the reasons I like Bean.



Charles Dana said:


> Guilty as charged. But in my defense: I didn't buy them all at once......It's taken me about six years to accumulate that quantity. *And the shirts are not exactly pricey.*


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Charles Dana said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse the LL Bean seersucker shirts. In fact, I have at least 12 of them (all long-sleeved). They are excellent, comfortable all-around warm-weather shirts. Their fabric is a little thinner, and thus lighter in weight, than the shirtings of my Brooks Brothers and Bills seersucker shirts, but about the same weight as my two Lands' End seersucker shirts. The crinkles on the LL Beans are smaller than the ones on all of the other shirts.
> 
> Each of the LL Bean shirts has a button-down collar. Even though I have never worn--and will never wear--these casual shirts with a necktie, it might be worth noting that the collars have a pretty decent roll for some reason.


I can't say anything about you having 12, since I have probably over 100 shirts now (and plan on picking up one of each of the Bean seersuckers). LLB does seem to have a pretty decent roll, all my dad wears is Bean OCBDs and the collar roll on his are occasionally better than my Brooks OCBDs


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

orange fury said:


> I suppose we could've done this earlier lol. I just chatted with a rep from Lands End


I gave it a try a few weeks, but they had no info at that time. Really disappointed w/ their "madras" this year...and those buttons! Not like I need anymore madras shirts...

edit: Oh shoot, looks like the Kid is suspended again.

Brian


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Charles Dana said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse the LL Bean seersucker shirts. In fact, I have at least 12 of them (all long-sleeved). They are excellent, comfortable all-around warm-weather shirts. Their fabric is a little thinner, and thus lighter in weight, than the shirtings of my Brooks Brothers and Bills seersucker shirts, but about the same weight as my two Lands' End seersucker shirts. The crinkles on the LL Beans are smaller than the ones on all of the other shirts.
> 
> Each of the LL Bean shirts has a button-down collar. Even though I have never worn--and will never wear--these casual shirts with a necktie, it might be worth noting that the collars have a pretty decent roll for some reason.


Can you comment on the finish? Are they non-iron? How wrinkly do they get? Do you need to iron them?


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Pentheos said:


> Can you comment on the finish? Are they non-iron? How wrinkly do they get? Do you need to iron them?


Glad to. One of the things I like about the LL Bean seersucker shirts--and those from other merchants as well-- is that despite NOT having a non-iron finish, they need no ironing. The only thing you have after laundering is a shirt with the standard seersucker crinkles; there are no creases that need to be ironed out. Bonus: the absence of a non-iron treatment means that the shirts breathe well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

orange fury said:


> I'm the weird one around here that likes slim fit stuff, I imagine most won't have a problem with it


Not the only one, though you like your stuff slimMER than I do.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Jovan said:


> Not the only one, though you like your stuff slimMER than I do.


I like my stuff fitted / athletic cut.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Charles Dana said:


> Glad to. One of the things I like about the LL Bean seersucker shirts--and those from other merchants as well-- is that despite NOT having a non-iron finish, they need no ironing. The only thing you have after laundering is a shirt with the standard seersucker crinkles; there are no creases that need to be ironed out. Bonus: the absence of a non-iron treatment means that the shirts breathe well.


This is pretty much spot on, although I occasionally must iron the placket when it wrinkles/folds over...


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

vwguy said:


> More, ah, madras from LE!?
> 
> Brian


Yikes. Those are some ugly madras patterns compared to years past.

At least LE has plenty of spread collar chambray to choose from this spring...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

ArtVandalay said:


> Yikes. Those are some ugly madras patterns compared to years past.
> 
> At least LE has plenty of spread collar chambray to choose from this spring...


I know, who is running the show over there? All of the t-shirts w/ the odd colored pockets look like something from the kids line, maybe next they will come out w/ dinosaur graphics t-shirts.

Brian


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Tiger said:


> This is pretty much spot on, although I occasionally must iron the placket when it wrinkles/folds over...


Huh. I've never had that problem. With my shirts, anyway. At my age, my body has a tendency to wrinkle and fold over.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

ArtVandalay said:


> Yikes. Those are some ugly madras patterns compared to years past.
> 
> At least LE has plenty of spread collar chambray to choose from this spring...


Yeah, those are not festive colors at all....:angry::icon_pale:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> Yikes. Those are some ugly madras patterns compared to years past.
> 
> At least LE has plenty of spread collar chambray to choose from this spring...


Their traditional fit chambray is pretty nice, I posted my impressions over on the fashion forum on a chambray thread. I bought two actually


----------



## Svalan (Feb 13, 2013)

.....


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

My new JAB madras sport coat for church, this morning:


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> I have enough madras, too. I'm targeting a little bit of seersucker this summer. Just a shirt or two from Lands' End or the Bean, or Brooks (if they offer them).


Brooks Brothers now has this season's seersucker shirts on its web site. FYI.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Charles Dana said:


> Brooks Brothers now has this season's seersucker shirts on its web site. FYI.


Not many color options though, I went ahead and ordered a couple from Bean last night to test the fit. I'm also going to try out the Bean linen shirts when they come in stock.

Brooks does, however, have several madras options I've been eyeing....


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I just recieved my package of Madras shirts (LE) ftom Forum Member Pantheos and I'm very much looking forward to wearing them! They are short sleeve summer shirts, so I'll have to wait for warmer weather to bust them out. But, they look great!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

orange fury said:


> I went ahead and ordered a couple [of seersucker shirts] from Bean last night to test the fit.


The fit will be full. Good for me. For you? We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Charles Dana said:


> The fit will be full. Good for me. For you? We'll have to wait and see.


Eh, I'll live if they are- I wear they've full cut Bean scotch plaid flannel, the fit isn't my preference, but workable. If anything I can get my tailor to work on them


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Charles Dana said:


> Glad to. One of the things I like about the LL Bean seersucker shirts--and those from other merchants as well-- is that despite NOT having a non-iron finish, they need no ironing. The only thing you have after laundering is a shirt with the standard seersucker crinkles; there are no creases that need to be ironed out. Bonus: the absence of a non-iron treatment means that the shirts breathe well.


Thanks for the recommendation. I ordered a blue/white long sleeve seersucker shirt based on your praise. I can confirm that a non-iron finish is nowhere in sight and that, surprisingly, it is not too wrinkled even after shipping. The XL/tall traditional-fit size is always perfect for me. It is certainly less full than my traditional fit BB OCBDs. I will probably pick up at least a red/white version next.


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

My new tie:










eBay ftw!


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Orvis has an "Old School Vintage Madras" which claims:

"We make shirts utilizing the same processes that were used when madras was first developed in India, specifically opting for dyed yarns that aren't colorfast. This results in men's shirts that will bleed color and fade uniquely with regular wear and laundering-and that's the whole idea."

Sounds like bleeding madras to me.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

LE Madras and seersucker sports shirts arrived today....


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

watchnerd said:


> Orvis has an "Old School Vintage Madras" which claims:
> 
> "We make shirts utilizing the same processes that were used when madras was first developed in India, specifically opting for dyed yarns that aren't colorfast. This results in men's shirts that will bleed color and fade uniquely with regular wear and laundering-and that's the whole idea."
> 
> Sounds like bleeding madras to me.


For $80., I'll never find out.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Bit Man said:


> For $80., I'll never find out.


Yeah, I hear you. I don't mind paying $80 for a short sleeve sports shirt (I have a few MTM ones that were higher), but not for Madras cloth.

No matter how well made the shirt is, reasonably authentic madras cloth itself is cheapo.

That being said, I have some Japanese-milled "madras" which is absolutely worth the money, but it has practically nothing in common with the original other than colorful plaid colors.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

My PRL patchwork madras sport coat came in today. I love it and it fits VERY well for standard sizing (XL; I'm 6'4", 220lbs.).


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

The downtown Toronto Brooks Brothers under RBC Plaza is well stocked with both short and long sleeved Madras, granted we just got off a cool spell so they haven't been moving fast, that will change when we get above seasonal temperatures this week.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Two of my three Brooks madras shirts I ordered came in today (for some reason the third is coming as a separate shipment):


i have a ton of S/S madras shirts, but only a few L/S ones, so I'm filling that gap


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

^^^ I really like the one on the right, which color is that on the BB site?

Brian


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing as Brian. Is it this one?



Much better looking in person (IMO) if it is.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree. The one on the right is especially good, OF. I like the green in that colorway.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

HerrDavid said:


> I was thinking the same thing as Brian. Is it this one?
> 
> Much better looking in person (IMO) if it is.


That's really nice....I'd almost consider getting it in LL just to get that color, then having the sleeves cut shorter.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

FYI, the Orvis signature madras is , albeit in limited size/color combos.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vwguy said:


> ^^^ I really like the one on the right, which color is that on the BB site?
> 
> Brian





HerrDavid said:


> I was thinking the same thing as Brian. Is it this one?
> 
> Much better looking in person (IMO) if it is.





Duvel said:


> Agree. The one on the right is especially good, OF. I like the green in that colorway.


Thanks guys, it is the one in the link. Unfortunately, the sleeves on this one are way too short, so i reordered it in Medium. Also, still waiting on my other package (for some reason it was shipped as two separate shipments).

i like the S/S patterns, but I have more than enough S/S madras shirts and only a couple L/S, so that was a gap i needed to fill.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Guideboat Co. now lists three varieties of "Bleeder Madras" shirt, described as "deliberately not colorfast" and as "woven, cut and sewn in Chennai (now Madras)." They don't quite look...right (although I don't mind the flap pockets) and are overpriced at $135. On sale, though, Guideboat stuff is a good deal, especially when they periodically send out a discount code to stack on the sale price. There is in fact a short-sleeve (and non-bleeder) madras in the sale section right now...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Actually warm enough today for SS Madras! It's nothing special, just Lands End, but I am a big fan of the colors.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Elmer Zilch said:


> Guideboat Co. now lists three varieties of "Bleeder Madras" shirt, described as "deliberately not colorfast" and as "woven, cut and sewn in Chennai (now Madras)." They don't quite look...right (although I don't mind the flap pockets) and are overpriced at $135. On sale, though, Guideboat stuff is a good deal, especially when they periodically send out a discount code to stack on the sale price. There is in fact a short-sleeve (and non-bleeder) madras in the sale section right now...


Yeah, well...

Madras is one of the cheapest shirting fabrics around. Maybe *the* cheapest among natural fibers. IMHO, it's supposed to be cheap and cheerful.

I have a hard time rationalizing a madras fabric shirt that costs the same as an exquisitely milled Thomas Mason dress shirt.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Actually warm enough today for SS Madras! It's nothing special, just Lands End, but I am a big fan of the colors.


That looks really good on you.

I enjoy my LE madras shirts very much, good value for money. I have a slight preference for LL Bean's 'slightly fitted' series for fit reasons, but very happy with my LE madras, as well.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

watchnerd said:


> . Madras is...supposed to be cheap and cheerful.


Succinctly--and elegantly--stated. Good one.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Agreed. As a result of this thread, I purchased a madras shirt from Brooks Brothers for the sale cost of $40.00. That's about where I'm comfortable for madras. I would go as high as $200 for a quality jacket.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

Since the question is "Where's The Madras?", today the Madras is here......

It was hot here again today, and since there are those who say one can wear Madras after Easter, after Confederate Memorial Day (although my ancestors were in the Union Army), or any day in resort areas (like Southern California), I wore a Brooks Brothers Madras jacket, ecru PPBD shirt, Roosterknit tie, Squarextraordinaire ecru pocket square, Orvis trousers, white socks (yes, white socks) and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks when I went to see my local politician (again) about the cars (and now trucks) that keep parking in front of my garage door.

My local politician went to Harvard, so it wasn't the first time that he's seem someone wearing a Madras jacket, nor was it the first time that he called the traffic enforcement and asked them to patrol the alley more frequently.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Someone should jump on this ebay deal, yikes! 



Brian


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

HAHAHAHA! That has be a typo! Either that or the seller has some VERY high expectations.. In any case, I think it's quite ugly. I do love madras, but patchwork is not something I can pull off.



vwguy said:


> Someone should jump on this ebay deal, yikes!
> 
> Brian


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Rabble rouser with damn fine trousers. Rebel with a madras (that's the best I can do with that one).

That is a great-looking jacket.



Roycru said:


> Since the question is "Where's The Madras?", today the Madras is here......
> 
> It was hot here again today, and since there are those who say one can wear Madras after Easter, after Confederate Memorial Day (although my ancestors were in the Union Army), or any day in resort areas (like Southern California), I wore a Brooks Brothers Madras jacket, ecru PPBD shirt, Roosterknit tie, Squarextraordinaire ecru pocket square, Orvis trousers, white socks (yes, white socks) and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks when I went to see my local politician (again) about the cars (and now trucks) that keep parking in front of my garage door.
> 
> My local politician went to Harvard, so it wasn't the first time that he's seem someone wearing a Madras jacket, nor was it the first time that he called the traffic enforcement and asked them to patrol the alley more frequently.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

vwguy said:


> Someone should jump on this ebay deal, yikes!
> 
> Brian


Plus $5.99 shipping!

At that price, the least he could do is ship for free....:cold:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Jesus Roycru,

Your photos are both inspiring and frustrating hahaha. Amazing jacket, amazing outfit!



Roycru said:


> Since the question is "Where's The Madras?", today the Madras is here......
> 
> It was hot here again today, and since there are those who say one can wear Madras after Easter, after Confederate Memorial Day (although my ancestors were in the Union Army), or any day in resort areas (like Southern California), I wore a Brooks Brothers Madras jacket, ecru PPBD shirt, Roosterknit tie, Squarextraordinaire ecru pocket square, Orvis trousers, white socks (yes, white socks) and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks when I went to see my local politician (again) about the cars (and now trucks) that keep parking in front of my garage door.
> 
> My local politician went to Harvard, so it wasn't the first time that he's seem someone wearing a Madras jacket, nor was it the first time that he called the traffic enforcement and asked them to patrol the alley more frequently.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I find it interesting that the bicycle rack is that empty that Roycru can pose there. Doesn't anybody in West L.A. ride a bike?


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

As always, thanks awfully to everyone who liked my picture.

Duvel, only those who have had their driver's license revoked and the lunatic fringe of non native invasive species tree huggers ride bicycles in West Los Angeles.

Young Soul Rebel, you should consider getting some patchwork Madras (but not at the price of that shirt listed on eBay).

While on the subject of rebels, here a picture from National Seersucker Thursday last year. My friend and I both kept alive the spirit of the sixties and committed an act of civil disobedience when we both wore patchwork Madras trousers (slacks in her case) on National Seersucker Thursday.

Brooks Brothers blazer, pink OCBD, and tie, J. Crew patchwork Madras trousers, Ralph Lauren Rugby socks, and Bass white bucks.....


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

^ That is a very interesting look, Roycru. 

The bicycle-rider facts, as you present them, fit my outsider prejudices of the place, and beyond that, seem a little sad, with my view of riding a bicycle in general as something of a more wholesome pursuit. Regardless, yours is certainly an entertaining assessment.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

vwguy said:


> Someone should jump on this ebay deal, yikes!
> 
> Brian


It makes me wonder if maybe that is "the kid"


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I had to swap some of these a couple weeks ago for larger sizes due to the sleeve length, but I received the correct sizes yesterday. These are the Brooks ones that are on sale right now:


these will need to be altered due to the chest size (regular for is massive on me), but the patterns are great imho.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Very, very nice! Not a stinker in the lot.



orange fury said:


> I had to swap some of these a couple weeks ago for larger sizes due to the sleeve length, but I received the correct sizes yesterday. These are the Brooks ones that are on sale right now:
> 
> 
> these will need to be altered due to the chest size (regular for is massive on me), but the patterns are great imho.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I had to swap some of these a couple weeks ago for larger sizes due to the sleeve length, but I received the correct sizes yesterday. These are the Brooks ones that are on sale right now:
> 
> 
> these will need to be altered due to the chest size (regular for is massive on me), but the patterns are great imho.


Nice shoes!


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

orange fury said:


> I had to swap some of these a couple weeks ago for larger sizes due to the sleeve length, but I received the correct sizes yesterday. These are the Brooks ones that are on sale right now:
> 
> 
> these will need to be altered due to the chest size (regular for is massive on me), but the patterns are great imho.


Lining in those collars?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Very, very nice! Not a stinker in the lot.


Thank you, the colors are much better in person than what is shown on the website.



Concordia said:


> Lining in those collars?


It doesn't feel like much, if any. Very little structure, it feels about the same as some of the LE shirts I have.



Pentheos said:


> Nice shoes!


seriously, you're still on this?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

vwboy is set for Summer.



Brian


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Show off!



vwguy said:


> vwboy is set for Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Show off!


Ha, ha! They're all from second hand stores, rummage sales, etc 

Brian


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Me today....post church, pre nap. PRL (the pony is hidden by my hand).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Me today....post church, pre nap. PRL (the pony is hidden by my hand).


I really like that shirt FLC, I'm a big fan of RL's madras offerings. They have some very attractive patterns IMHO.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I see we're off to a strong madras season here. It was well into the 80s today, so I wore my new madras blazer to church.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I really like that shirt FLC, I'm a big fan of RL's madras offerings. They have some very attractive patterns IMHO.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

universitystripe said:


> I see we're off to a strong madras season here. It was well into the 80s today, so I wore my new madras blazer to church.


Very nice jacket. By the way, are you related to Paul McCartney? You're his nephew, aren't you? If your hair were longer on the sides, you'd look like Sir Paul himself, circa 1964. (I can't be the first person who has noticed the resemblance.) I ask because in 1964, I was a 9-year-old Beatlemaniac.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

orange fury said:


> seriously, you're still on this?


My mistake. I thought they were shoes. Get any appropriate ones yet?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Madras necktie (J. Crew, who knows how old) to work today in Georgetown. When I bought these socks on impulse, I never though I'd match them to my tie:


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I walked into a Brooks Bros. store yesterday, and the SAs didn't even know what madras was! The phrase "surcingle belt" also confused them. I'd thought to get a madras blouse for my wife. Is this obsession a guy thing? BB offers only one madras blouse ($98!), LLB likewise, LE none. My wife doesn't really buy into my predilection for AmTrad, and doesn't want me buying her clothes in a not-so-subtle attempt to influence her taste, but I thought I might win her over with that, or a striped belt (there was nothing small enough for my wife).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You might want to write to Brooks about that, email or whatever. That's rather big. It could be they were young and inexperienced, but really, that's pretty basic knowledge.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I walked into a Brooks Bros. store yesterday, and the SAs didn't even know what madras was! The phrase "surcingle belt" also confused them. I'd thought to get a madras blouse for my wife. Is this obsession a guy thing? BB offers only one madras blouse ($98!), LLB likewise, LE none. My wife doesn't really buy into my predilection for AmTrad, and doesn't want me buying her clothes in a not-so-subtle attempt to influence her taste, but I thought I might win her over with that, or a ut striped belt (there was nothing small enough for my wife).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

... who are they hiring now?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Great look Sir! I don't wear ties (male phallic oppression and all haha) but, you fellas and your madras ones are making me reconsider.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Madras necktie (J. Crew, who knows how old) to work today in Georgetown. When I bought these socks on impulse, I never though I'd match them to my tie:


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Jovan said:


> ... who are they hiring now?


This was the store closest to the Georgetown campus, so Red Fleece is displayed very prominently. I would guess that they sell to tourists and students.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Great look Sir! I don't wear ties (male phallic oppression and all haha) but, you fellas and your madras ones are making me reconsider.


That tie is very soft: almost detumescent. I wear it in quotation marks!


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

Where's The Madras?

Trying (and failing) to blend into the background.......


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
.....and so very nicely done! The mischievous look says it all....Now where are you hiding that skateboard? lol


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

@eagle2250

I didn't skateboard in the posted "No Skateboarding" area, but I did something even worse (as far as some people are concerned). I wore patchwork Madras two days in the same week and I bronzed the kids........


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, OK, I'm now convinced there is merit in Madras.. especially since I thrifted a wonderful shirt example which will make its appearance soon in the WIWT thread. The shirt was so nice even I couldn't pass it up. I had not owned madras anything since a madras windbreaker form Whites of New Haven back in the 60's.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Speaking of madras, where the heck is VWGUY with his annual Raising of the Madras Flag?

He is delaying the official start of Trad Summer. We might have to send in a search party.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Speaking of madras, where the heck is VWGUY with his annual Raising of the Madras Flag?
> 
> He is delaying the official start of Trad Summer. We might have to send in a search party.


Don't worry - the summer has begun
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1706390#post1706390


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Dr. D said:


> Don't worry - the summer has begun
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1706390#post1706390


Oh, thanks Dr. D. I did not go back far enough in the WAYW thread to see that. I should have known he would be punctual in his duties.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Oh, thanks Dr. D. I did not go back far enough in the WAYW thread to see that. I should have known he would be punctual in his duties.


Ha, ha, you know it!

Brian


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Although I've had past issues with LLBean clothing having an unflattering cut, the current "slightly fitted" madras work well for me. So much so that I bought a second color. On the downside, I think they would be better with a button down collar, and the Brooks shirts shown by OF admittedly have better colors/designs. Still, I find these LLB's are a good combination of fit, price, and quality. I am a size 42 Long and am wearing size medium tall.

Please excuse untucked shirts and messy room...just wanted to quickly share my experience with the Bean offering, not intended as a WAYW.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Jovan said:


> ... who are they hiring now?


Fashionistas such as Mr. Aown Shah and the rest of the gang : https://twitter.com/aownasgharshah

https://www.georgetowner.com/articles/2012/apr/18/stylin-brad-brooks-brothers/


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I walked into a Brooks Bros. store yesterday, and the SAs didn't even know what madras was! The phrase "surcingle belt" also confused them. I'd thought to get a madras blouse for my wife. Is this obsession a guy thing? BB offers only one madras blouse ($98!), LLB likewise, LE none. My wife doesn't really buy into my predilection for AmTrad, and doesn't want me buying her clothes in a not-so-subtle attempt to influence her taste, but I thought I might win her over with that, or a striped belt (there was nothing small enough for my wife).


Avoid this knucklehead employed at the Chevy Chase store : https://twitter.com/aownasgharshah


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

What appears to be a forgotten supplier:

https://theandovershop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=6

Every F.A. MacCluer shirt I've had my hands on, has been quality.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

alkydrinker said:


> Although I've had past issues with LLBean clothing having an unflattering cut, the current "slightly fitted" madras work well for me. So much so that I bought a second color. On the downside, I think they would be better with a button down collar, and the Brooks shirts shown by OF admittedly have better colors/designs. Still, I find these LLB's are a good combination of fit, price, and quality. I am a size 42 Long and am wearing size medium tall.
> 
> Please excuse untucked shirts and messy room...just wanted to quickly share my experience with the Bean offering, not intended as a WAYW.


I wish LLB's shirts fit me better, as I would have one of each of their madras offerings. My Brooks ones are nice, but since they're the regular fit (and I normally wear the Milano/ESF shirts), I'm going to need to drop them off at the tailor. At least yours fit out of the box lol.

very attractive pattern on yours though, good pick up!


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I wish LLB's shirts fit me better, as I would have one of each of their madras offerings. My Brooks ones are nice, but since they're the regular fit (and I normally wear the Milano/ESF shirts), I'm going to need to drop them off at the tailor. At least yours fit out of the box lol.
> 
> very attractive pattern on yours though, good pick up!


yeah, the fact that the LLB's fit me about perfect off the rack is a huge plus and makes me consider buying the other two colors. I can't decide if buying the other 2 would be excessive buying or one of those smart moves to stock up before the product is unavailable/changed...lol. But, for what I've paid in the past for MTM shirts or alterations, simply getting a shirt for ~ $40 that fits right OTR and is pretty good quality is a rare win. Though I still say your BB shirts have better patterns.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

alkydrinker said:


> yeah, the fact that the LLB's fit me about perfect off the rack is a huge plus and makes me consider buying the other two colors. I can't decide if buying the other 2 would be *excessive buying* or one of those smart moves to stock up before the product is unavailable/changed...lol. But, for what I've paid in the past for MTM shirts or alterations, simply getting a shirt for ~ $40 that fits right OTR and is pretty good quality is a rare win. Though I still say your BB shirts have better patterns.


my collection of shirts is the definition of excessive buying, so no worries there lol.

The fit OTR was my motivation in buying all the Lands End patterns last year. I've gotten to a point where I can estimate a fit based on individual lines by specific makers (Brooks ESF/Milano, Turnbull & Asser Exclusive, PRL Custom Fit, etc), but I still factor in tailoring cost into the overall price.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Thrifted Madras.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

As I am wearing these pants, I realized this thread has been way too quiet this summer.

So here is my contribution with my pair of Bill's Khakis madras patchwork pants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I hate that Just Madras discontinued their "Bermuda Island". Its THE Patchwork Madras iconic style as far as Im concerned. Hate even more that I missed out on their shorts closeout in my size ($50 down from $100 for Made in USA)... the last missing pair for my shorts collection before officially retiring from boyhood and buying daddy pants from now on...

Anyone know where I can find this exact ^^ style? Preferably American made. O'Connells has a similiar one but its a tad too dark.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I picked up a cotton pale check tie for the summer, I see now I need a Madras tie.


----------

